# Haunted Radio (10/11/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue our haunt season celebration with news on Stephen King, It, Misery, The Mist, Halloween, and more!!

Then, we review the smash hit film, 'It' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a hit horror song. Then, we give you our top ten list of the top ten John Carpenter films. All of this and so much more on the October 11 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

